# Looking for land under land contract



## clodaghallman (May 11, 2015)

Hi

I want to quit the rat race and start homesteading I don't have a huge amount of funds at the moment. I was wanting to stay in the michigan area but could only buy under land contract. 

Can someone advise were to start looking or have any land ?


----------



## theuniquey (Mar 8, 2008)

What part of Michigan are you hoping to end up in?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

All I can advise is don't be fooled into thinking you'll be leaving the race.. It will just be different rats on a different track, and probably even harder to get ahead...

Limited funds isn't a good thing either... It took us a ton of money to get moved from the city to the farm... The price of the land for us was cheap.. .It's everything else that costs a fortune to get you going.


----------



## clodaghallman (May 11, 2015)

hi

we are open to offers, no area has been decided on


----------



## clodaghallman (May 11, 2015)

thanks for the advice simi


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Why do you want to purchase on a land contract?


----------

